# Gracias por haberme integrado a tu grupo



## Potamo

oi galera!!!
eu preciso de sua ajuda...:

agradecimiento a una persona por el favor de la integracion a un gurpo... 

GRACIAS POR HABERME INTEGRADO A TU GRUPO ... ( CUALQUIER TIPO DE GRUPO....CUAL ES LA MEJOR FORMA DE APROXIMAR ESTO EN PORTUGUES??? )

muito obrigado!!!


----------



## vf2000

Obrigado por terem me aceitado no grupo.
AXÉ


----------



## Potamo

vf2000 said:


> Obrigado por terem me aceitado no grupo.
> AXÉ



oi AXE, muito obrigado pela resposta!!!

parabems.

Potamo


----------



## napoleonwin

Por que se usa Terem me y no ter me??? cual es la regla?
Gracias.


----------



## vf2000

En portugués existe el infinitivo personal. 

 teres tu
 ter ele/ela
 termos nós
 terdes vós
 terem eles/elas


----------



## englishmania

PtEuropeu: Obrigado/a por me terem aceitado no (vosso) grupo.


_terem -> vocês_ _
__vocês_ usado em substituição de _vós_ (2a pessoa plural), mas conjugado como 3ª pessoa plural "terem".


----------



## napoleonwin

Antes que nada, muchas gracias, siento que voy bien encaminado, solo que como mi portugues es muy basico solo manejo,                       
Eu
Voce
Ele/ela
Nos
Voces
Eles
Si me pudieran ensenhar con estos me seria mas facil, y si no es mucho pedir algunas oraciones como ejemplo.
Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## Fanaya

Não é mais habitual utilizar o particípio "aceite" em vez de "aceitado"???


----------



## napoleonwin

Esa aclaracion me ha oscurecido mas.. Si por ahí podrian ayudarme mas se los agradeceria.
Gracias.


----------



## Fanaya

En portugués existe la figura del infinitivo personal, mientras que dicha estructura ya no existe en el castellano actual. De esta manera, en ciertos casos, el infinitivo se conjuga. Veamos algún ejemplo:

Acusaram-me de *ser (eu)* culpado.

Obrigado por me *teres (tu)* aceitado no teu grupo.

O professor deu um prazo de cinco dias para o aluno *estudar (ele)* bastante para a prova.

O guarda fez sinal para os motoristas *pararmos (nós)*.

Faço isso para não me *acharem (vocês)* inútil.

O hotel preparou tudo para os turistas *ficarem (eles*) à vontade.


----------



## englishmania

Fanaya said:


> O guarda fez sinal para os motoristas *pararmos (nós)*.


----------



## vf2000

Apenas acrescentando...



Fanaya said:


> En Portugal  português existe la figura del infinitivo personal, mientras que dicha estructura ya no existe en el castellano actual. De esta manera, en ciertos casos, el infinitivo se conjuga. Veamos algún ejemplo:
> 
> O guarda fez sinal para os motoristas *pararmos (nós)*.
> O guarda fez sinal para os motoristas *pararmos (nós)* *pararem (eles)*.


AXÉ


----------



## Fanaya

Eu penso que a frase é correcta. Eu posso ser um motorista e ele pode ser outro então, somos nós (os motoristas). Sei que soa estranho, mas gramaticalmente acho possível...


----------



## englishmania

Não, a frase não está correcta. Não se pode ter ao mesmo como sujeito eles (os motoristas) e nós. Pode é dizer-se _O guarda fez sinal para nós, motoristas, pararmos _ou _O guarda fez sinal para todos os motoristas pararem, por isso parámos_.


----------



## GOODVIEW

englishmania said:


> Não, a frase não está correcta. Não se pode ter ao mesmo como sujeito eles (os motoristas) e nós. Pode é dizer-se _O guarda fez sinal para nós, motoristas, pararmos _ou _O guarda fez sinal para todos os motoristas pararem, por isso parámos_.



Tenho que discordar, English. A frase e a análise da Fanaya estão corretas. Estando ela envolvida, a pessoa a ser usada é efetivamente nós. Como ela bem disse, pode soar estranho, por ser raramente usado na língua falada, mas é correto.

Não achei nenhum exemplo agora, mas vou procurar.

Achei aqui alguns exemplos de silepse na língua portuguesa. No caso em questão, trata-se de silepse de pessoa, se não estou enganado.


----------



## napoleonwin

Seria alguien tan amable de facilitarme algun link que pueda disipar mis dudas sobre las reglas para el uso apropiado.
Mis dudas son sobre el uso de haber sido, habia sido o ha sido con todos los pronombres.
Ej. El desfile ha sido exitoso
    El habia sido presidente en aquel tiempo
    El concierto pudo haber sido mejor
    Ojala que hayan participado del concurso
gracias de antemano, saludos.


----------



## vf2000

napoleonwin said:


> Ej. El desfile ha sido exitoso = o desfile foi um sucesso
> El habia sido presidente en aquel tiempo = ele era/tinha sido presidente naquela época (tinha sido presidente quando... alguma coisa no passado aconteceu)
> El concierto pudo haber sido mejor = o show poderia ter sido melhor
> Ojala que hayan participado del concurso =  tomara que eles tenham participado do concurso



O verbo "haver" geralmente é substituído pelo verbo "ter"
O passado composto "ha sido, ha dicho, etc" equivale ao passado simples "foi/era/disse"
O passado "había sido" equivale a "tinha sido"

Espero ter ajudado
AXÉ


----------

